# Paprika as a Copper Suppliment



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I was recommended by 15 or 20 equine community members (who don't know each other) to feed my horse paprika to make her coat darker. They said it contains copper, which is what helps the coat.

With that in mind, wouldn't that mean feeding it to goats would also benefit with copper? Thy recommended 1 tbsp per feeding in winter and 1/2 tbsp per feeding in summer, although a lot said 1 tbsp all year worked fine. They said the only problems were that they irritated ulcers and that one substance in paprika will make a horse test positive on a drug test in shows. Any ideas on if there will be problems using it on goats?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With goats being ruminants, I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't try it. A good loose mineral is all they need.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

This could get costly fast!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know about the whole copper part but yes it makes their color dark and pretty. But yeah unless it's a show goat I don't see the point in using it since I'm sure it will add up on cost


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Paprika is a member of the hot pepper family, not sure I would want to give that to my goats on a regular basis.

According to the nutritional content, paprika has almost 0 copper.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/spices-and-herbs/198/2


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I won't give it to them then. All I know is these people began giving 1 tbsp per feeding to their horses before they wintered out all the way into next year and once they shed their winter coat they were three or four shades darker. It turned bright, almost white palominos to almost a pumpkin color, in a pretty way. When asked what it was they said it was the copper content.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Paprika causes melanin production and will do so to any specie. Want a nice tan and shiny dark hair? Eat a lot of Paprika. It works on anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Paprika causes melanin production and will do so to any specie. Want a nice tan and shiny dark hair? Eat a lot of Paprika. It works on anything.


How much would you have to eat daily? :chin: :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Paprika causes melanin production and will do so to any specie. Want a nice tan and shiny dark hair? Eat a lot of Paprika. It works on anything.


I already got the tan so my friend of answers what if I just want the shiny hair??? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Then you'll be _really_ tan with shiny hair! :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You'll keep your tan all winter. It won't fade. I'd bet 1/4 teaspoon would be plenty. I wonder though, since I freckle, I might turn out really spotted.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Isn't Paprika the orange stuff they sprinkle on fish? I guess it would be like eating too many carrots or 
pumpkin! (My son, in HS was on a silly weight lifting kick, ate a lot of canned pumpkin- turned a pretty
shade of orange!). :-D


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

*Freckles*



goathiker said:


> You'll keep your tan all winter. It won't fade. I'd bet 1/4 teaspoon would be plenty. I wonder though, since I freckle, I might turn out really spotted.


I rarely meet young ladies who like their freckles BUT I've never met a guy who didn't think they were fabulous.

The best donuts have sprinkles and God only puts sprinkles on His best. Only a privileged few get to have freckles.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm actually getting old enough now they'll just be fading into the age spots soon 

I never really minded my freckles even as a teenager.


----------



## GloatzAboutGoatz (Aug 27, 2014)

Asslea 

It is recommended that you NEVER feed goats any form of metal shavings. I have made the same mistake before and it resulted in a terrible tragedy. Please do NOT ever feed goats copper shavings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Paprika is a spice. It is in the hot pepper family and you get it at the grocery store already ground up in powder form.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

So is it okay or not to feed it to them? Lol, I'm getting both sides here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The only thing you are looking at doing is making a coat darker. The goat is not getting extra copper. If your goat has even a small ulcer, it could aggravate it. Personally I don't see a point in doing it. I would rather give extras like a cobalt block or kelp that does more for them than just make a coat darker.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Actually was not looking to make the coat darker in my goats, I am using it on the horse for that reason. On the thread on a different site where I learned about making the horses coat darker, they explained it was the copper content that made the darker coat. So I thought, since we do have copper deficiency in our two but haven't yet gotten the materials to fix it, what if that copper content could supplement our goats? That was my motive, to help the copper content, which in turn would help my black doe who's coat bleaches like mad because of copper deficiency.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ I agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It doesn't really have any copper value though, so basically it would just be darkening the coat, but not actually helping the deficiency.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Btw anything free feeding to my goats needs to be equine safe too. Our goats and horse all share space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you!! Do y'all know any other natural remedies besides copper boluses to help copper deficiency? I'm not avoiding ours, we just haven't been able to get them yet and would really like to help our girls.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Paprika is a member of the hot pepper family, not sure I would want to give that to my goats on a regular basis.
> 
> According to the nutritional content, paprika has almost 0 copper.
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/spices-and-herbs/198/2


This shows there is almost no copper in paprika.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

goathiker said:


> Paprika causes melanin production and will do so to any specie. Want a nice tan and shiny dark hair? Eat a lot of Paprika. It works on anything.


This is telling you what it is doing. So paprika is not going to help in any way, shape, or form with copper. The horse people are misguided on how paprika is making the horse darker.

If you feel you want to try it, go ahead. But it won't help your copper problem.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

No no no I agree with y'all!!! I'm not going to give it to them. Just the horse anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Kelp makes the colors pop on a goat, is horse safe, will help with iodine deficiency and fertility. How many copper boluses do you need?


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Two but we gotta order them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How much do your goats weigh?


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmmm...... I think 120 and 100 max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

'Kay, if you want to PM me your address, I'll send you enough rods for them. Just pay me back when you get yours. If you're a minor, please ask your parents first though. 
What you do is just mix the rods in a tiny bit of yogurt and put it down there throats with an empty horse dewormer tube.


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

GloatzAboutGoatz said:


> Asslea
> 
> It is recommended that you NEVER feed goats any form of metal shavings. I have made the same mistake before and it resulted in a terrible tragedy. Please do NOT ever feed goats copper shavings.


What's in the copper bolus? We just got in some copper bolus for calves and are repackaging them for the goats. Copasure is also made for goats (but much more expensive). Are you saying it isn't good for goats?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's how I do mine and it's fine. I was a little confused on the copper shaving comment too but maybe she was talking about actual sharp copper changing a not the rods (????) but no how your doing it is fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Copper rods are in the copper bolus. Different than shavings.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The copper oxide in the Copasure and such look like the little sprinkles you put on ice cream and donuts. They are not shavings.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Paprika causes melanin production and will do so to any specie. Want a nice tan and shiny dark hair? Eat a lot of Paprika. It works on anything.


Will it fix grey hair??? lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

^Bwahaha Cathy!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Will it fix grey hair??? lol


Only if you buy it in our special proprietary blend known only to infomercial hosts for the low, low price of $99.99 per month!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

^^^ Great idea, I wonder how many Chilies I can grow on 1/2 an acre and how long I'd get away with it? ;-):twisted:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol....


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

As for the horse I would stay away from the paprika. If it causes an ulcer you are looking at around $1,000 minimum to provide proper treatment and then months worth of preventative measures. Feed a 1,000 lb up to one cup a day of ground flax and watch the changes. Feet, skin, hair color, mane/tail growth etc. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We have several horses and all if them get ground flax. Our black horses are jet black, our chestnuts are deep rich reds, and our whites just glisten and dirt don't stick to them hardly at all. I would never feed paprika to a horse. Ulcers are to easily started and extremely difficult to get rid of 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

nannysrus said:


> As for the horse I would stay away from the paprika. If it causes an ulcer you are looking at around $1,000 minimum to provide proper treatment and then months worth of preventative measures.


I thought the earlier replies indicated paprika could aggravate ulcers, not cause them?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

It can cause them in a horse. It's really harsh on a horses digestive tract. It can cause gastro or hindgut ulcers


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## iLoveMyPygmyGoats (May 2, 2021)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Paprika is a member of the hot pepper family, not sure I would want to give that to my goats on a regular basis.
> 
> According to the nutritional content, paprika has almost 0 copper.
> 
> ...


----------



## iLoveMyPygmyGoats (May 2, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Paprika is a spice. It is in the hot pepper family and you get it at the grocery store already ground up in powder form.


Not true. Paprika is a spice derived FROM peppers...a spice which can made from many different kinds of peppers ranging from sweet to hot varieties. https://www.masterclass.com/article...ties-and-culinary-uses#what-is-cayenne-pepper


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a very old thread.


----------



## iLoveMyPygmyGoats (May 2, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> This is a very old thread.


yes I know. But any new members or people doing searches (which is how I landed here) may see this comment.


----------

